# Converting fridge to incubator?



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Has anyone converted a mini fridge into a hobby incubator before? I have one of these fridges (actually a fosters one but exactly the same..) sat in the utility unused, does anyone have any ideas on converting it?


----------



## leaping-lizards (Apr 1, 2006)

Ask reticulatus he's done one he had it on the classifieds earlier this week.:smile:


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Lol didnt see that, will have another look at the fridge and ask.
Cheers!


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

dont waste it use it for bear


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

HERE is a website which explains it, but it's American, and you can't get Heat Tape over here, so you'd have to use a heatmat instead.

As an idea, our polybox is 17" x 18" x 14" and a 11" x 11" heatmat unstatted got it up to 33C. (Was testing with no stat to see if the mat was big enough you see!)


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Cracking site Em, cheers for that hun!


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

You're welcome!

Was looking into itmyself, but couldn't persuade OH that the fridge would be better without beer! lol


----------



## ll longy ll (Feb 13, 2007)

thy putting a heat mat in the bottom with a thermostat? should be able to put barometer and thermometer in there to watch humidity and temp and use thermostat to control heat. for moisture, put a small bowl of water on the bottom. hope this helps. catcha later. andy


----------

